# Lighten up that XX1 Crankset



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Just in at Wolftooth, SRAM direct mount Drop Stop Chainrings 
We were happy to see them come in with a 28 gram weight savings over XX (and cheaper to replace):















more pics are available along w/ near term arrivals of other rings are on our facebook page....


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Any plans to produce a Specialized/Lightning crank direct-mount chainring?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

120mm 34t and 36t! Please!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice, but shouldn't you be adding 4 bolts to the second weight?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

phlegm said:


> Very nice, but shouldn't you be adding 4 bolts to the second weight?


Those are there to mount up an optional bash guard. No bash = no bolts


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, I see - and I assume they're captured in the XX1 ring, i.e. not removable?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

What?


----------



## Salt Cycles (Sep 25, 2004)

He is stating in the pictures the SRAM chainring has the bash guard bolts installed - the Wolf Tooth does not.

What do the bolts weigh? Can you remove them from the SRAM if you are not running a bash guard?

This would give you a more accurate weight difference.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

cmanser said:


> He is stating in the pictures the SRAM chainring has the bash guard bolts installed - the Wolf Tooth does not.
> 
> What do the bolts weigh? Can you remove them from the SRAM if you are not running a bash guard?
> 
> This would give you a more accurate weight difference.


The sram one is a spider and ring that bolts together with an odd BCD. The wolftooth one is a one piece spiderless design with holes to mount an optional guard.

If you removed the bolts from the sram one it wouldn't work. The pictures and weights are 100% comparable as is.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Got it - I reversed your post #5. With the SRAM, the idea is that you can swap out the ring on-the-fly, correct (without removing the whole assembly)? There's an obvious weight penalty to pay for that.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ah you thought I meant the sram. Gotcha.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent. One piece of metal.

Also, I like the minimal flashiness.


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

ETA on the 28 tooth?


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

@7HVN - Probably Late May at the earliest. I will update the date/week when I get that pinned down. I promise they are coming though. Note that the 32 and 34 will share a bash guard and the 28 and 30 will share a bashguard.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

llamma said:


> Any plans to produce a Specialized/Lightning crank direct-mount chainring?


+1 on this request.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Can you guys enlighten us (because we non of us follow Specialized as closely) on which bikes from Specialized come with the Lightning direct mount? Is is just SWORKs?

Thanks!


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

WolfTooth said:


> Can you guys enlighten us (because we non of us follow Specialized as closely) on which bikes from Specialized come with the Lightning direct mount? Is is just SWORKs?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I think this is true. SWORKS components are only spec'd on the SWORKS bikes. Lightning sells a lot of their cranksets in addition to what Specialized produces so, I would think there would be a demand for a direct mount option. FWIW, I asked Lighning directly before I bought my last crankset from them if they had any plans for such an option and they did not.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

WolfTooth said:


> Can you guys enlighten us (because we non of us follow Specialized as closely) on which bikes from Specialized come with the Lightning direct mount? Is is just SWORKs?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the S-works cranks come stock on S-works bikes, but you can also purchase them separately. Info is here:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ft...s-and-chainrings/sworks-carbon-mtn-crank-arms

I'm not really sure why they're not more popular considering they're relatively inexpesive, stiff, and super light. I've got a set on my Niner Jet 9 RDO with the Lightning spider. These cranks are based on Lightning's design here:

http://www.lightningbikes.com/cranks/index.html

You can see how the two mate here:


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

llamma said:


> Any plans to produce a Specialized/Lightning crank direct-mount chainring?


I got s works cranks & I would definitely buy this product if produced! Come on Wolftooth, make it happen!


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Nope, those bolts are for if you want add a bash guard. If no bash guard, this beauty mounts right on your crank arms+spindle.

Of note is that we don't feel the Enduro crowd has been very vocal. Maybe they have and we don't know it, but could there be a better application for Drop Stop rings than enduro? Our epic adventures in Moab/Fruita on our 104BCD 30 tooth would say no=)


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

Do these play well with BB30 cranks? fit and chain-line?


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Ardmoregor,
These are only for the GXP right now. The bb30 has a different mounting spline. 

BB30 a potential future product for us, but right now most of the demand is on GXP.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

@Armdmoregor,
I mis-typed the above (it was early sorry! =). 
The mounting spline is the same, but the current DM Ring offset would put the ring at the inner or granny gear position on a BB30. So, the current Sram DM would physically mount ok, but the chainline would not be good for the small cogs on your cassette.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. Looking forward to having the bash option for BB30. Would have been nice if it used a standard BCD though.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

When we make the BB30 DM they will have a bash option.

Speaking of Bash Guards for our DM chainrings, this just in: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wolf-Tooth-Components-LLC/155112457987558

The bash guards weigh 50 grams...


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

With the SRAM XX1 1x11 drivetrain you get 3 main advantages, 1) Chain stays on the chain ring, 2) No chain slap because of the clutch derailleur, 3) a nice big 42T rear cog.

If Wolftooth Components made the XX1 style chain ring for a 104 BCD for a Shimano crank, I would have gone that route and paired it up with an XT Type 2 1x10 rear derailleur. I'd only be losing the 42T rear cog but I'd get the other two advantages of the XX1 system and save about $500.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Epic,
We do make the 104BCD rings for the XT shadow plus setup=) 104 BCD chainrings


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Epic_Dude said:


> With the SRAM XX1 1x11 drivetrain you get 3 main advantages, 1) Chain stays on the chain ring, 2) No chain slap because of the clutch derailleur, 3) a nice big 42T rear cog.
> 
> If Wolftooth Components made the XX1 style chain ring for a 104 BCD for a Shimano crank, I would have gone that route and paired it up with an XT Type 2 1x10 rear derailleur. I'd only be losing the 42T rear cog but I'd get the other two advantages of the XX1 system and save about $500.


I just put together an SLX setup with the Wolftooth ring. SLX crank, SLX shadow plus derailleur. Havn't had a chance to ride it, but I expect it will be fine.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> Those are there to mount up an optional bash guard. No bash = no bolts


I was going to say the bolts are in completely different positions on the two rings - i assume they have no part in securing the ring then - just the splined part in the middle?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

roaringboy said:


> I was going to say the bolts are in completely different positions on the two rings - i assume they have no part in securing the ring then - just the splined part in the middle?


Yep. On the back side of sram cranks there are 3 bolts securing the spider on to the splines.


----------



## Pinoy Biker (Jun 14, 2009)

*xx1 for s works crank*

Hi,

How much is it ? Id like to use my sworks crank arm forXX1 groupset.

Thanks.



WolfTooth said:


> Just in at Wolftooth, SRAM direct mount Drop Stop Chainrings
> We were happy to see them come in with a 28 gram weight savings over XX (and cheaper to replace):
> 
> View attachment 789733
> ...


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

friz said:


> I just put together an SLX setup with the Wolftooth ring. SLX crank, SLX shadow plus derailleur. Havn't had a chance to ride it, but I expect it will be fine.


Think you could give us a weight?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I've been riding one of the Wolf Tooth 104bcd 30t Narrow-Wide rings for a few months now in a 1x10 setup. 
I've run Zee, XT and SLX clutch derailleurs with it. I originally started out with an MRP direct mount guide on my Pivot 5.7c and after tons of frustration with the guide bending constantly I gave up and dumped it. The chainring keeps the chain on(my previous RaceFace did not). I'd love to grab a 36t for my DH bike. And if it were possible to have a 28t made with the XTR spline pattern I'd gladly buy a pair of them for my 29er and dj bike. 
2 local guys have since picked up 30t Wolftooth rings for their bikes and are loving them as well.
Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

WolfTooth said:


> Hey Epic,
> We do make the 104BCD rings for the XT shadow plus setup=) 104 BCD chainrings


What size bolts for the bash guard? Thanks!!


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

If you are using a bash guard w/ the anything but the 30 tooth, you can use 8 or 10mm bolts (standard length on most cranksets). If you use the 30t with a bash guard, we recommend 12mm bolts to assure enough threads are engaged (30t rings are threaded and offset)
-WTC


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

Do the Sworks cranks work with BB92 frames? 

Is there any other 180mm crank for BB92 that can run 28t XX1 ring - seems with wolf tooth components the limit is 30t for all except SRAM (means no 180mm cranks).


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Motivated said:


> Do the Sworks cranks work with BB92 frames?
> 
> Is there any other 180mm crank for BB92 that can run 28t XX1 ring - seems with wolf tooth components the limit is 30t for all except SRAM (means no 180mm cranks).


The Sworks cranks are BB30 only. They fit the PF30 BB on my Niner JET 9 RDO, but with a Lightning reversible 64/104 BCD spider there is no room for a small chainring up front. That's obviously not a problem for anyone wanting to do 1x, and it provides a nice chainline for the middle ring position. The Sworks cranks are a licensed copy of the Lightning cranks, and they are available for both BB91 and BB95. I don't really know what the differences are between BB91 and BB92. Unfortunately, the Sworks cranks are $300 while the Lightning MTB cranks are $740.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Motivated said:


> Do the Sworks cranks work with BB92 frames?
> 
> Is there any other 180mm crank for BB92 that can run 28t XX1 ring - seems with wolf tooth components the limit is 30t for all except SRAM (means no 180mm cranks).


XTR M985. It was mentioned in the other thread that a 28T 88BCD ring might be a future offering from WolfTooth.


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, found the other thread. With 30t on M985 (88BCD), looks awesome, but there is very little space from bottom of the tooth relief to the spider. Is a 28t even possible? WTC?

In addition to what I know from years of riding, I've been doing some gearing calcs including power, cadence, speed and gradient. I'm convinced I need the 28t with XX1 cassette for climbing and OK giving up 1 gear at top end. Currently I run 24t granny to 36t cassette (same as 28x42) and use it lots - even sometimes wishing for something slightly lower.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Motivated said:


> OK, found the other thread. With 30t on M985 (88BCD), looks awesome, but there is very little space from bottom of the tooth relief to the spider. Is a 28t even possible? WTC?
> 
> In addition to what I know from years of riding, I've been doing some gearing calcs including power, cadence, speed and gradient. I'm convinced I need the 28t with XX1 cassette for climbing and OK giving up 1 gear at top end. Currently I run 24t granny to 36t cassette (same as 28x42) and use it lots - even sometimes wishing for something slightly lower.


Yep, 28t is possible on the 88BCD and we will be making them. It will be a late summer product at the earliest, as there have been limited requests. If we saw more requests, we would probably bump the priority.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wanted to give some kudos to the Wolftooth folks. I had to return a chainring (I ordered the wrong one), and they got back to me very quickly. Great customer service - thx!


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

The spiderless rings would work on an XO1 crankset as well correct?

I know the BCD is different on the XX1 vs XO1 but if you aren't using the spider it shouldn't matter correct?


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Guess your rings are compatible now WolfTooth. Lightning accepts the XX1 ring and that means yours too. Now they just need to make 170/190mm spindles for fatbikes!
View attachment 853874


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

@WolfTooth, can you guys do ano colors on the rings??
Also, any experience using an 11speed non xx-1 chain, e.g. KMC x11?


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

Any plans for a hollowgram direct mount compatible chainring?


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

@Slim83 I don't know about Wolftooth but I know that AbsoluteBlack will be making some in January, they said so on their FB page.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

@RVM - we haven't used any 11 spd non xx1 chains on mountain systems. I would suggest checking with KMC. I wouldn't be surprised if they are not compatible due to cog spacing on road 11 spd.

@Slim -we may do them in the spring. However, so far the demand seems pretty low for these.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

scribed so that if there is an update for BB30 DM Wolftooth 32 tooth please


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

WolfTooth said:


> @RVM - we haven't used any 11 spd non xx1 chains on mountain systems. I would suggest checking with KMC. I wouldn't be surprised if they are not compatible due to cog spacing on road 11 spd.
> 
> @Slim -we may do them in the spring. However, so far the demand seems pretty low for these.


Wolftooth: I don't know what your economies of scale are but demand might be higher than you think - I think it's fair to assume that many Hollowgram MTB folk (perhaps even the majority) would 1) be going XX1 1x11 eventually for weight / performance reasons and 2) would go for your chainrings over SRAM for the 28g weight saving as well as cost....

Apart from the weight, When you factor in the need for a "special" Hollowgram XX1 spider ($145 for the Cannondale one at Cannondale Experts!), Sram XX1 chainring and bolts, your option would work out MUCH cheaper.

You're also doing away with another interface (Chainrings bolts), which is another place for creaks and things to come loose. I'd guess mud-shedding is better with spiderless too...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wanted to add some info for S-Works/Lightning crank users. I just moved from a 32T Wolftooth 104 BCD ring (with the original spider) to the Wolftooth spiderless ring. Net savings are 32g, and it looks a lot cleaner.

A note on installation: to remove the spider, or more specifically to remove the spider lockring, you'll want to find a shop that has the (expensive ~$300) Specialized lockring removal tool - see this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/spider-removal-tool-620314.html

Don't let a shop tell you "sure, we can remove the lockring" without confirming first that they aren't hoping to use the Park tool. That tool doesn't have a wide enough opening to slide over the crank cylinder. Two friggin shops did this to me.

Also note that Quarq, the power meter makers sell a tool for $40 that could be a much cheaper alternative, should you feel the need to do it yourself:
https://www.quarq.com/store/item/1714/

You can also find others on the Bay, and another one here:
Specialized S-Works crank spider lockring tool | Strada Wheels


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Lightning also sells an inexpensive lockring tool that works for S-works/Lightning cranks. It's been a while, but I remember it being something like $35. You just call them and order it. The tool will not attach to a wrench. You'll need a vise to remove and re-install the lockring, like so:









Spyder installation


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the tip. The shop installed mine via the Specialized tool and a vice in the same manner. So much for exact torque specs.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfTooth said:


> @Armdmoregor,
> I mis-typed the above (it was early sorry! =).
> The mounting spline is the same, but the current DM Ring offset would put the ring at the inner or granny gear position on a BB30. So, the current Sram DM would physically mount ok, but the chainline would not be good for the small cogs on your cassette.


Hope I read it earlier. learned it while installing my 34T on my XX1 arm.
When are you guys making a direct mount ring for XX1?
Looking forward to it...


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Bullit,
We have them now for XX1=)
You just need to figure out which ring type you need. If you have GXP crankset, get the SDM for GXP ring. If you have a BB30 crankset, the 3rd picture on the GXP or BB30 Short Spindle product pages will show you how to determine which you need.

Direct Mount for SRAM GXP Cranks ? wolftoothcomponents.com
Direct Mount for SRAM BB30 Short Spindle Cranks ? wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfTooth said:


> Hey Bullit,
> We have them now for XX1=)
> You just need to figure out which ring type you need. If you have GXP crankset, get the SDM for GXP ring. If you have a BB30 crankset, the 3rd picture on the GXP or BB30 Short Spindle product pages will show you how to determine which you need.
> 
> ...


Great!
I would be needing a PF30 short spindle ring then.
Thank you,


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

@ wolftooth

Have you guys reconsidered a hollowgram direct mount ring? I would buy one in a 36 and 34 and I am sure there are quite a few others that would like one.


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Slim,
I will just say it is "high" on our list for next products when we get that some time to get the designs done. Yes, you can expect this product from us=) We hope it is this summer yet.

Cheers!
Brendan


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

Any special tool needed to remove the spider from XX1 cranks and install the wolftooth?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Its 3 T25 bolts


----------

